# shore power



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Do I need to be worried about using a cheater to plug my minnkota charger in at the dock? If so, what is the method to convert shore power to a regular 3 prong safely? Worried I may fry my charger, my batteries or my whole boat.

Here's what I'm using:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Conntek-Locking-Adapter-Straight-Connector/dp/B001H9TSEW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1370623894&sr=8-3&keywords=shore+power+adapter"]Amazon.com: Conntek Locking Adapter with 30 Amp 125 Volt Male Plug To 15/20 Amp Straight Blade Female Connector: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31rv2kaVa8L[/ame]


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm confused. Where is the "cheater"? That adapter you're showing looks to me like its grounded on both sides.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

You are right. Both sides have grounds. But doesn't the shore power put through more voltage or amps than the house current? Like 220 vs. 110 or something? I don't really understand electricity, but my trolling motor batteries seem to be dying much quicker and I've been using this set up for a couple months now.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you'd have to find out if the supply is 110V or 220V but if you've been using it it must be 110V. You can use any 110V appliances or chargers or whatever as long as they don't draw more than the supplied amps, or in this case the rating of the regular 3-prong side 15/20AMPS (which is highly unlikely for a 110V appliance)

The amps supplied is only the maximum amps you would be able to draw. It doesn't mean you are drawing 30 amps. You will be fine plugging your charger into that adapter.

All that adapter is doing is changing the twist-lok outlet into a regular 3 prong outlet.

Your house current is probably 100-200 amp supply, but you're not drawing that when you plug in a lamp with a 100 watt bulb or a refrigerator drawing 10 amps.

An appliance or other electrical device is deigned to draw a certain number of amps and if operating correctly, won't draw any more than designed.

So yes you are safe plugging your charger in and if the batteries are actually draining faster, it is being caused by something else.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks. Probably a dead cell in one of my batteries or the wiring then. I'll check it out this weekend. I didn't want to get new batteries if the shore power was frying them, but figured the charger circuitry would have somehow protected them. It's been windy as heck every time out this year so that could have something to do with it as well. The terrova was auto-setting to 7-8 just to spot lock on several recent trips.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah probably just using your motors more.....or the batteries getting weaker. Whatever, it's not the adapter.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

If your batteries are 3 or more years old I would suspect the batteries could just be getting old and just don't hold up to the charge/discharge cycle any more.

Also chargers can also go bad and fry the batteries or just not charge them fully. Both myself and a friend have replaced our chargers in the last few years.


----------

